# scratch removal



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a few scratches on my car , can anyone in south wales area remove these by wet sanding ?

I really dont fancy doing this myself as im affraid of damaging it .


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Got any pictures mate?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Wet sanding may only improve things by itself and the scratch may need filling with paint first.
As Giarc mentions some photos would be useful as would your location.


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

giarc said:


> Got any pictures mate?


I havnt to be honest im sorry . But I think they where done by some jelous scroat with a key . I know they certainly wont polish out , plus i can feel them with my nail .

Its very difficult to photograph ,they are on the top part of front and rear door above the black coach line .


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

if its only on there might be easier to get it painted rather tha fill and wet sand , where do you live ?


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Just had a quote for a re-paint . Thanks for the advice guys .


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I know a very good chips away man who can do this sort of thing. He works between Cardiff and Bridgend if that helps.
PM me if you want his number.


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

I have recently been quoted £200 for a complete top half of the car resprayed , which I really cannot afford !

Its only one deep scratch thats the problem and the other is fairly light , but I cant seem to get it out by hand polishing . I really would like some help please , please ?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

where are you ?


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Im near Rhoose airport . But will travel within reason for someone to sort it .

Just cant afford £200 thats for sure !


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

im in swansea but ill meet you halfway if you want i can have a look and advise you what to do


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

peter richards said:


> im in swansea but ill meet you halfway if you want i can have a look and advise you what to do


Excellent many thanks for taking the time , any ideas when you could meet up with me and the Volvo ?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ill check out what wifeys doing , how does mc aurther glen sound for a meeting place


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

peter richards said:


> ill check out what wifeys doing , how does mc aurther glen sound for a meeting place


Yes that sounds perfect .


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i know monday and tuesday are tied up , wednesday will be ok


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

wednesday i have to go to margam for a job interview , thats at 1pm . Not sure what time it will end , wont take long im sure . Could meet you down margam area on wednesday .


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

what if we stick at mc aurther glens we will be there you give me a ring after the interview , how does that sound


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

peter richards said:


> what if we stick at mc aurther glens we will be there you give me a ring after the interview , how does that sound


This may sound daft in this modern world , but I dont posses a mobile phone believe it or not .

I will certainly be there on my return home though , shall we say around 2pm ?

How will I know its you , its the large car park for the shops your talking about isnt it ?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok 2pm it is, by the entrance ill keep a look out for you arriving


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

peter richards said:


> ok 2pm it is, by the entrance ill keep a look out for you arriving


What vehicle will u be in please , so i know its u ?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

white renault kangoo, cant say anymore ill get my arsed kicked for free advertising lol


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

peter richards said:


> white renault kangoo, cant say anymore ill get my arsed kicked for free advertising lol


Oh ok im sorry to have asked . I look forward to seeing you on Wednesday . Many thanks .

Dont suppose you know what this will cost do you . A PM if you dont want to say here .


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

cant say untill i see it


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

peter richards said:


> cant say untill i see it


Ok sir no problem


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Peter thanks for taking the time out to see my Volvo today , much appreciated ! Its a shame you cant do it though , did you manage to speak to your friend who does spraying ?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi mike pm replied


----------

